# [SOLVED] mount USB Stick from modem with SAMBA

## mrfabiolo

I inserted my USB drive on the router. I want to mount it and access with cd.

This is from the browser at address 192.168.1.1

image: https://ibb.co/1nk07nf

With thunar is not a problem: it shows up on the left panel; I can create files too.

image: https://ibb.co/cwfnw72

I tried many commands, for example:

```
$ cd smb://modem tim/sandisk_sddr-113_1_4c3b/
```

```
$ sudo mount -t cifs '//192.168.1.1/SSDR-113' /mnt
```

They don't work.Last edited by mrfabiolo on Thu Mar 07, 2019 10:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nick_gentoo

 *mrfabiolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ sudo mount -t cifs '//192.168.1.1/SSDR-113' /mnt
> ```
> ...

 

This should be the command for mounting the USB drive exported through Samba. What is the exact error message you have when trying it?

First, you should replace 'SSDR-113' by the full name of the folder that you see in Thunar, the one starting with 'SanDisk...'.

----------

## mrfabiolo

If I enter inside asdf directory from thunar I see 'smb://modem tim/sandisk_sddr-113_1_4c3b/asdf/' as shown in the image:

https://ibb.co/wr6yDcL

```
$ sudo mount -t cifs 'smb://modem tim/sandisk_sddr-113_1_4c3b/asdf/' /mnt

Mounting cifs URL not implemented yet. Attempt to mount smb://modem tim/sandisk_sddr-113_1_4c3b/asdf/
```

```
$ sudo mount -t cifs 'smb://192.168.1.1/SSDR-113/sandisk_sddr-113_1_4c3b/asdf/' /mnt

Mounting cifs URL not implemented yet. Attempt to mount smb://192.168.1.1/SSDR-113/sandisk_sddr-113_1_4c3b/asdf/
```

```
$ sudo mount -t cifs '//modem tim/sandisk_sddr-113_1_4c3b/asdf/' /mnt

mount error: could not resolve address for modem tim: Unknown error
```

```
$ sudo mount -t cifs '//192.168.1.1/sandisk_sddr-113_1_4c3b/asdf/' /mnt

Password for root@//192.168.1.1/sandisk_sddr-113_1_4c3b/asdf/: 

mount error(112): Host is down

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
```

```
$ sudo mount -t cifs '//192.168.1.1/SSDR-113/' /mnt

Password for root@//192.168.1.1/sandisk_sddr-113_1_4c3b/asdf/: 

mount error(112): Host is down

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
```

I've never set the password in the router settings.

So I tried without password (just pressing 'enter'), i tried root's password, my user's password, and the router password (the one I use from browser to go to settings at http://192.168.1.1/). All the same error 'mount error(112): Host is down'.

But i can access from thunar.

I tried this too (with admin's password of the router):

```
$ sudo mount -t cifs -o username=admin '//192.168.1.1/SSDR-113' /mnt/altro

Password for admin@//192.168.1.1/SSDR-113: 

mount error(112): Host is down

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
```

As you can see from the image of thunar, there is no 'Open Terminal Here'. I can usually see that button in any other directory.

----------

## nick_gentoo

mrfabiolo, from all those different variants of mount, try first to make it using this one

```
$ sudo mount -t cifs '//192.168.1.1/sandisk_sddr-113_1_4c3b/asdf/' /mnt
```

The name of the Samba share on the router is 'sandisk_sddr-113_1_4c3b' based on what thunar is showing, so 'SSDR-113' won't work. By the way, why are trying to use 'SSDR-113'?

Also, this

```
$ sudo mount -t cifs '//modem tim/sandisk_sddr-113_1_4c3b/asdf/' /mnt

mount error: could not resolve address for modem tim: Unknown error
```

 shows that the name resolution does not work yet, this can be fixed later.

I have one idea, as I had this problem some time ago. There are several versions of the Samba protocol, roughly 1.0, 2.0 and 3.0. Version 1.0 is the oldest and is disabled by default when using mount, due to security issues, but it might be used by your modem if it is an older one. Try to specify the protocol version like this

```
$ sudo mount -t cifs -o vers=1.0 '//192.168.1.1/sandisk_sddr-113_1_4c3b/asdf/' /mnt
```

----------

## mrfabiolo

nick_gentoo, I love you!

```
$ sudo mount -t cifs -o vers=1.0 '//192.168.1.1/sandisk_sddr-113_1_4c3b/asdf/' /mnt
```

that worked.

'SDDR-113' was just a name that appeared in the router settings at http://192.168.1/ .

----------

## nick_gentoo

I'm glad that this works for you.

If you also want to be able to mount the share using the 'modem tim' name instead of the IP address, have a look here: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Samba#Cannot_resolve_.3Cserver-name.3E

----------

